# Disparition bibliothèque sur iPod 6G (Classic 80Go)



## lepithec (9 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

Un peu désespéré, j'écris ici car aucune solution trouvée à mon problème.

Hier, j'ai connecté mon vieil iPod Classic 80 Go de ma copine sur mon iMac via iTunes : la batterie était à plat, mais iTunes l'a bien reconnu, il a commencé à se recharger via USB, et la bibliothèque interne semblait intacte : je pouvais bien voir toutes les chansons présentes sur l'iPod (chansons qui ont été chargées dessus il y a plusieurs années et dont je ne dispose pas de copie).

Mais ce matin, en connectant de nouveau l'iPod, iTunes ne reconnaît plus la bibliothèque : l'iPod est bien reconnu comme périphérique mais iTunes n'affiche plus aucune chanson. Sur l'interface de l'iPod il est écrit : "Pas de musique" ; c'est comme si l'iPod était vide. Je vous laisse imaginer la tronche de ma copine quand je lui ait dit que ses musiques et playlists avaient disparues... (en plus c'est son anniversaire !!)

Pourtant, le disque va bien : j'ai pu accéder au contenu du disque dur via Linux et tout semble OK, c'est juste crypté, mais les fichiers audio sont bien présents. Je pense donc que la bibliothèque a disparu. Le message d'iTunes est le suivant : "iTunes ne peut pas lire le contenu de l'iPod MACHIN. Allez à l'onglet Résumé des préférences iPod et cliquez sur Restaurer pour rétablir les réglages d'origine de cet iPod."

Or, quand je clique sur "Restaurer l'iPod", on m'averti que la musique va être effacée, est-ce vraiment le cas ? Je ne veux évidemment pas tout perdre ! *Sinon comment reconstituer la bibliothèque et les playlists contenues sur cet iPod ? Existe-il un moyen pour reconstituer la bibliothèque interne à partir du contenu d'un iPod ?*

Je précise que j'ai essayé de nombreux logiciels déjà, mais tous ceux qu'on trouve sont payants ou ressemblent à des arnaques : ce fut de la perte de temps. Je n'ai à ce jour trouvé aucune appli gratuite qui permet de restaurer correctement le contenu d'un iPod quand la bibliothèque n'existe plus. Je trouve ça assez stupéfiant... même si le blâme revient en premier à Apple qui crypte le contenu de ses appareils et n'a jamais permis à iTunes le transfert de musique d'un iPod vers un ordi...

J'ai même essayé plusieurs applis libres avec Linux sur un ordi portable, comme Amarok ou Gtkpod, mais aucune ne fonctionne ; je dois avoir un OS trop ancien... (présentement, Xubuntu 4.8)

Bref, c'est un vrai casse-tête pour moi, et je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## r e m y (9 Juillet 2017)

Essaie avec Senuti de récupérer la musique (s'il arrive à l'Irlande le disque dur de l'iPod)

Senuti est payant mais utilisable gratuitement pour les mille premiers fichiers (je crois que c'est mille; décompte dont il garde trace dans son fichier de Preferences...)


----------



## lepithec (9 Juillet 2017)

Merci pour votre réponse Remy !
Je vais essayer Senuti...

Pour le moment j'ai bien réussi à obtenir une sauvegarde du contenu de l'iPod sous sa forme "cryptée" et donc potentiellement utilisable dans iTunes : mais du coup est-il possible d'importer ces fichiers (qui sont dans des sous-dossiers appelés F0, F1, F2, etc... du dossier caché iPod_Control/Music), dans une nouvelle bibliothèque iTunes ? Le tout est de retrouver le nom des chansons...  et si possible les playlists !


----------

